# Comparison T7-2f/3f and BH-209



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

This information is for only one gun and one bullet but it does shows some interesting numbers.

What surprised me are the high end loads of T7-3f and how long it took for BH to catch up.

All of this needs to be weighed with the fact that this is a light 200 grain bullet and when you go up the scale to heavier bullets the table changes.

Hope it is useful to some...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Mike did you fail retirement again?
How can you afford to mess with that BH 209 when T 7 works and is a bunch cheaper?
No shooting here for a while. Kare even worries about me useing the smoker on the bees. Had an operation on my left eye on July 2nd. to restore the sight in it.
We have been bee busy also. I have captured 25 swarms this spring andhad to turn down several calls as I was busy with another one.

 Al


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

alleyyooper



> Mike did you fail retirement again?


Ya I did.. again... I thougt anyway but Charlie called middle of last week from the Range Station and asked if I could _volunteer_ some time. He wants me to lacote some ATV trail + work with the State trail cat on ATV trails... That is 8-10 hour days in row... 6 days off then another hitch of 10 hour days - that's a lot of volunteering, but they have no money and it is almost impossible to hire a retiree back - the government is blind sometimes...



> How can you afford to mess with that BH 209 when T 7 works and is a bunch cheaper?


I can not afford to shoot it!!! but you gotta to do some testing - I am also working on a 50 cal test with .458-300 grain bullets. Got it partially done. but it is so hot and dry here just can not muster the energy nor do I want to start a fire in the woods... And you are right! while BH is a real good powder and pretty much everything they say it is - I have no problem with T7 - it works very well for me, and I will continue to use it...



> No shooting here for a while. Kare even worries about me useing the smoker on the bees. Had an operation on my left eye on July 2nd. to restore the sight in it.


Wives - they worry about to many things... Terry hates it when I go hunting alone - you can not always find some body to go when the going is right... Well anyway take care and I hope the op is a total success.



> We have been bee busy also. I have captured 25 swarms this spring and had to turn down several calls as I was busy with another one.


Is the bee population increasing? I know there for awhile you had a terrible concern that you were losing to many...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I only have time to volunteer from January to March. Of course during that time I am Melting the wax and shipping it to the buyers. I was teaching a lady beekeeping but decided she had been taught all I could teach her after 3 years.

I had some friends (those left in the state who have jobs anyway) come for our spring shootin mid June. 
It is held on a cut over hay fields and the golf nuts drive buckets of golf balls which we guess the yardage and shoot with our centerfire rifles. We shot up 900 balls this year and a couple of cases of clays. those minies are tough to hit.

We have had an exelant year this year with bees. We lost 9 colonies thru the winter about 5%. Better than last years 63% loss. We made up nucs and bought queens because Kare felt our own raised queens were being interbred. We are on call list at several places like th efire dept and animal control so we got callsfor about 30 swarms 25 of which we went and collected them.
I am out ofequipment so am building more now.

 Al


----------

